# Classic car & bike show.



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just another reminder you everyone out there that the Lisbon Classic Car Show in on 10-12 April.

It's not the easiest place to find so if anyone is going from the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area, they're welcome to follow us down. 

Info here: salao-motorclassico Oh and look out for the weird opening hours!


----------

